# atos medical for p.i.p uk .... agorophbia cant make medical !



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hi all

ive recently applied for what used to be called DLA its now called p.i.p (personal independance payment) i received a letter today telling me i have a medical examination,i phoned them and told them my situation regarding leaving my comfort zone although they moved the appointment to a nearer location it is still way out of my comfort zone .... is there any other option ? they say they dont do home visits,surely they must have some kind of alternative... can anyone help advise,if i dont turn up i lose my benefit....

thankyou

jc


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

Start with some exposure therapy! Try going closer and closer each day and move your "comfort zone" further to being nearby to the office! I take it from the title you can't take meds for some reason?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i take meds but they still dont stop me panicking,i can make it to my local doctors 5 mins away,but thats as far as it goes


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

jc said:


> i take meds but they still dont stop me panicking,i can make it to my local doctors 5 mins away,but thats as far as it goes


Shit

Have you tried a higher dose or different meds maybe? How far is it you need to travel?


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/fighting-fear/201305/cure-panic-disorder-and-agoraphobia

I wanted to share this with you man and let you know I think this article makes sense. Nobody has ever "lost control" or had their fear of, whatever it is that causes their agoraphobia, come true. Bearing that in mind I know you can do it and you should have faith in yourself that you can too man! I know it's such a shit feeling having panic but it's very temporary. Perhaps you can take someone you trust?

Good luck to you and let us know how it turns out (I'm sure you'll be fine)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

hey JC,

hey mate. You would think if your on some assistance for some kind of impairment, and that impairment is you are agoraphobic at this point, they would make it reasonable. @something you made some great points, but I kinda think this is something that is out of his immediate control. How long is the appointment away? I would seriously keep asking and find a way to meet closer where you feel comfortable. I've had a few bouts myself over the years with panic and not leaving the house and its crippling. Not sure how it works in the UK. Hope your doing ok otherwise mate.

J


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2016)

dude is there like a coffee shop, a restaurant, anything near your doctors office you guys can agree to meet at? Or even at your doctors office location? Also, maybe this is something you should tell your doc, and maybe you three can arrange a meeting there? Some public place really near you that isn't your home if they "don't make house visits." That's what I would ask.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my appointment is on the 1st of feb ......... i called them once and all they could offer me is a taxi,i said im struggling to leave the house to visit my local shops,how is a taxi going to help !

there is only one way i could make this appointment and thats with a belly full of beer,but hows that going to help .....

thanks for the replies x


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

sorry mate, i am , i have been in that state. Maybe ask your doc for double your dose that day. Sucks, cause i know you said your off K and adjusting to valium Cheers mate your in my thoughts man.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

goddam man, no problem, We go way back, I like and respect you x10.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

jus7 said:


> sorry mate, i am , i have been in that state. Maybe ask your doc for double your dose that day. Sucks, cause i know you said your off K and adjusting to valium Cheers mate your in my thoughts man.


this is the thing justin,this year has started of in a bad way,withdrawing from klonopin,and now this .... im raw as fuck x


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2016)

yeah man, I mean even switching from K long term to valium has to be rough. Sorry.


----------



## something6789 (Oct 7, 2013)

How did it go?


----------

